# [TapaTalk] des notifications anormales ?



## StéphanH (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
depuis quelques jours, TapaTalk me notifie de sujets du forum MacG qui datent de plusieurs années. 
est ce un problème de mon côté, du vôtre ?

je n’ai pas de soucis avec d’autres forum ...

merci


----------



## StéphanH (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Pas d'idée ? cela perdure chez moi ... je suis notifié régulièrement de sujet datant d'une dizaine d'années ....


----------



## mat1696 (4 Janvier 2021)

Même chose... et je n’arrive pas non plus à saisir une réponse via le champ en bas de l’écran... obligé de cliquer sur « ... » puis « Répondre »... 

@macg il sera vraiment temps que vous passiez à la PWA vu que l’app actuelle des forums est de moins en moins pratique... une date prévue ?


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Janvier 2021)

sur Discourse


----------

